

Why We Think GoLang Is Ready for Early Stage Startups - ortuman
http://jellolabs.com/blog/why-golang-is-ready-for-early-stage-startups.html

======
smt88
I think it's fine that you're using Go. Lots of developers use it personally
and would like to use it professionally, so you're going to have an advantage
when hiring.

However, I'll say that some of your "cons" of using Go are pretty huge cons
that all add up to lots of lost time:

\- "not as many libraries" is a huge time waster because you'll be writing
lots of libs that exist in mature alternatives like Python. It's generally
preferable for your coding time to be as specific to the project as possible.
In Node, for example, 90%+ of my code is not reusable in other projects
because there are so many libraries available.

\- "none of us is a seasoned Go developer" is again a big time suck. I think
it's really cool that your team is learning Go professionally, but it's going
to make you slower.

\- "migrating our early prototype to Go" seems painful.

But considering there are two Tisch's on your team, I'm guessing funding (and
therefore time) are not a huge problem for you. I can certainly see the appeal
of being to Go what Twitter was to Scala, except much earlier and more
cheaply.

Anyway, I like Go and am looking forward to seeing what you guys put up on
Github!

